# Mini EMP weapon



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The US Army is currently working on a non-explosive electromagnetic pulse artillery shell, which would be capable of rendering a wide range of electronics, critical infrastructure, and computer-based systems as useless.

A new army research proposal has detailed how America's next secret weapon may be deployed.

"[This weapon] provides an alternative attack vector for the neutralisation of an adversary's underlying industrial, civil, and communications infrastructure without the destruction of the hardware associated with those systems," the proposal read.

"The initial design will fit in a 155mm projectile, with a transition path for size reduction to allow incorporation of multiple non-kinetic effects (NKE) submunitions per projectile," the proposal read.

http://www.news.com.au/technology/i...e/news-story/0726e9e0d30bc0f6df6e8c68d908324b


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Will it disable run away trucks, car bombs, suicide vests, knifes, AK's or pressure cookers?? Cause otherwise it's a waste of funds unless we use it on ourselves. It's a weapon with no enemy to use it on, IMHO. Maybe China but I'm guessing their stuff is immune.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

We already have EMW airborne/air launched assets and weaponry in the arsenal...this is just like the Excalibur/ERM/RAP crap they pushed and wasted tons of money on.

Between Dukes, Warlocks, Growlers, Banshees (Experimental Ravens) and othe dispensers with EMP-ADAM tech, this doesnt make much sense.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Isn't that just a really small nuke?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Isn't that just a really small nuke?


No, it's a non-nuclear device known as a flux compression generator bomb (FCG), which date back to the 1950s. This sort of e-bomb has a fairly simple, potentially inexpensive design.

"The bomb consists of a metal cylinder (called the armature), which is surrounded by a coil of wire (the stator winding). The armature cylinder is filled with high explosive, and a sturdy jacket surrounds the entire device. The stator winding and the armature cylinder are separated by empty space. The bomb also has a power source, such as a bank of capacitors, which can be connected to the stator.

Here's the sequence of events when the bomb goes off:

1. A switch connects the capacitors to the stator, sending an electrical current through the wires. This generates an intense magnetic field.

2. A fuze mechanism ignites the explosive material. The explosion travels as a wave through the middle of the armature cylinder.

3. As the explosion makes its way through the cylinder, the cylinder comes in contact with the stator winding. This creates a short circuit, cutting the stator off from its power supply.

4. The moving short circuit compresses the magnetic field, generating an intense electromagnetic burst.

Most likely, this type of weapon would affect a relatively small area -- nothing on the order of a nuclear EMP attack -- but it could do some serious damage."

http://science.howstuffworks.com/e-bomb3.htm


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

What a waste of money .


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> What a waste of money .


"You would make a ship sail against the winds and currents by lighting a bonfire under her deck&#8230;I have no time for such nonsense."

- Napoleon, commenting on Fulton's Steamship


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> "You would make a ship sail against the winds and currents by lighting a bonfire under her deck&#8230;I have no time for such nonsense."
> 
> - Napoleon, commenting on Fulton's Steamship


That's just JMHO .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> No, it's a non-nuclear device known as a flux compression generator bomb (FCG), which date back to the 1950s.


:vs_shocked:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

@RedLion. LOL yeah, it's a time machine alright. If a howitzer could knock out an enemy's logistics, computers, and forward air support, it would transport them back to 1860. Better start raising mules.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm not sure it has enough real world applications to be worth developing. Anything that can be taken out with a mini emp bomb can be taken out with a neutron bomb and to the best of my knowledge we've never used a neutron bomb.

I realize we are moving towards a "kinder and gentler" method of warfare but just killing the enemy is much more effective than stranding them on foot without communications.

I think our military budget would be better served by not developing and fielding the EPM shells.

Sidenote... for those who think we are hardened enough to minimize an EMP event; the military obviously believes EMP is an effective weapon.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> What a waste of money .


Do you know how much it costs? If its not nuclear as sidek so eloquently educated me about, it might actually be the cheapest solution out there. It might not be super effective against Russia or China's military as they likely harden / or can harden their equipment against an EMP impact. However Iran and others would likely be toast.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> What a waste of money .


I can easily see where this opinion comes from, especially given our government's history. However, if the device works, even if the AOE is only say a few city blocks, I can indeed see a use for such a device. Need to storm a compound w/ alams, cameras, in enemy territory? Pop one of these seconds before the raid and they'll be electronically blind. So will yo though unless your electronics are all hardened. But I'm hoping someone has taken that into account.

Same thing to shut down enemy air defenses for a short bit, etc, etc.

Could it be useful? I think yes.
Does it have the potential to be yet another boondoggle? Yes.


----------

